# Bits and pieces



## starrider (Apr 14, 2013)

What to do with the trimmings? I have around a pound of trimmings after removing loose parts and squaring up my slabs. I really hate to waste food, so any suggestions?


----------



## smokeamotive (Apr 14, 2013)

Save it and use in cooking! Green beans,Baked beans......etc.etc Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 14, 2013)

Fry and Chop them for Salads, Quiche, Omelette's, Baked Potatoes, Fettucine Carbonara, Hot German Potato Salad the list goes on...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2013)

Potato soup, navy bean soup, split pea soup, another never ending list!


----------



## starrider (Apr 14, 2013)

Retracting previous post.


----------

